# 921 losing signal from 129



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

My 921 is starting to drive me crazy. Just about once a day now it loses the signal from 129 only. My 622 and 211 do not have this problem.

What happens is I tune to 9480 for example and get the lost signal. I go to the point dish screen and see the signal bouncing from 0 to 40 or so. I run the check switch routine and then the signal becomes stable at 70. I go back to watch the channel and get the lost signal screen again. Point dish screen show signal bouncing from 0 to 40 again.

If I do a power plug reboot, everything is fine again for another day or so.

Does anyone have any ideas on what could be causing this other than a flakey 921?

And why does this only happen with 129?

110 and 119 never have this problem and 129 has been peaked for a average to very good signal from most all of the transponders.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

This will be fixed on Aug 15. See ch 9469 for details.

:: ducks and runs ::


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> This will be fixed on Aug 15. See ch 9469 for details.


Hey BobaBird, what about the non VOOM channels on 129. To be honest, I don't recall if I have had the problem with them so will check the next time it happens.

I'm wondering if I hold off long enough for a 921 to 622 upgrade will I run the possibility of getting a 722 in the swap instead of a refurbished 622 like what they are shipping out now. That would be nice.

I suppose it would be even nicer if they sweetened the deal come Aug. 15.:grin:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I really didn't answer your question. The symptoms do seem to point to the 921. I've had a few problems with 129 (mere coincidence these are palindromes?), but the closest to your experience was a few weeks ago when many were having problems.

It happens with 129 because the satellite is on its last legs and having to use thrusters for station keeping.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm convinced it is the 129, oops, 921 at fault. Last night when it happened it also happened on ESPN 9424. Just now I tuned to 9424 and it happened but while I was typing this it came in properly. Point dish screen shows signal strength at 90. Tuned to a couple of VOOM channels and lost signal but it won't come back if I wait, will probably have to do a check switch or reboot. Check switch got the signal back up to 70 on 9471 but still acquiring signal.

Like you say, in 15 days it won't make any difference, I'll either have to give up on the VOOM channels or upgrade, or remove the 921 from service. $950 down the drain. This is hands down, the worst purchase I have ever made. But life goes on.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

So, for those of us who can't see 9469 what's the message?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

On the 9469 screen is a message that you will no longer be able to receive the VOOM channels after Aug 15 so call the 800 number listed 888-609-5972 for an upgrade offer. It's the same number, I understand, that is on the post card some people are getting for the upgrade offer.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I take it VOOM is going all-MPEG-4. Is this true for the 61.5 feed as well?

Is this offer only for the "grandfathered" HD pack subs? I missed out on being grandfathered (I had a 921 but no HD set. At that time there were no significant programming in that pack that was not also in SD that I already got (outside of VOOM and HD net).

What is the deal? I tried calling the number to hear the deal but got the same prompt that I get when calling the main 800-333-3474 number.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Michael P said:


> I take it VOOM is going all-MPEG-4. Is this true for the 61.5 feed as well?
> 
> Is this offer only for the "grandfathered" HD pack subs? I missed out on being grandfathered (I had a 921 but no HD set. At that time there were no significant programming in that pack that was not also in SD that I already got (outside of VOOM and HD net).
> 
> What is the deal? I tried calling the number to hear the deal but got the same prompt that I get when calling the main 800-333-3474 number.


I'm sure it is 129 and 61.5 switching to MPEG4 for the VOOM channels.

I don't know what the offer is yet as I haven't called but I'm pretty sure it is open to anyone with a 921 or 925 that has subscribed to some form of HD but you had better not quote me on that. Just a guess.

I'm holding off for now, tempted to wait till after Aug15 to see if they enrich the deal.:grin:


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

I called the number today and it routes you to the main Dish number. I spoke to a regular CSR who then transferred me to an Account specialist. They are sending me out a new 622 at no charge....just the 18 month lease commitment which I have no problem with. It was easy and painless and I should have the 622 by early next week. They said I could return my 921 for a $10 credit but I think I will keep it as a spare.  

Craig


----------

